# Stihl Chaps Length?



## SPED (Oct 25, 2010)

Stopped by my local dealer on saturday to get some chaps, my g/f is buying them for me as an anniversary present.  So I tried on the 36" length apron chaps and they come to about the top of my ankle, basically I had sneakers on at the time and they pretty much just touched the tops(low top sneaker).  I wanted to try on some 40 inch length chaps too but he was out of them.  I was wearing them clipped just above my waist.  He's going to get a set of 40" chaps in this week or next and give me a call so I can try them on.

So I searched around a little bit, but I'm trying to figure out where these should sit on me.  I didn't want to buy a pair of 36 and end up needing 40's.  I'm not super tall, I'm 6'1" and my legs are actually short, I wear 32" length pants.  Should these hang over my shoes?  Or should they stop at the ankle?  I want to make sure and get the right ones.  As always, thanks for the help guys.

My dealer actually offered to let me take home the 36" chaps and get em filthy and come back and try the 40's on and if need be exchange em.  That's why I like going there, but I'm not doing any cutting between now and then so I didn't wanna waste his time.  Also got my saw tuned since it's broken in, he said it's still a lil high up in the rpm range, so cut some more and bring it back and he'll tune it again.

And of course since I can't leave there empty handed, I picked up a no spill 5 gal gas can.  It was 35 bucks, but man those things work great and really don't spill, I saw one in action and was hooked.  Ok I'm done rambling now.


----------



## FireAnt (Oct 25, 2010)

I am 6'4 and I wear the 40" I am 6'6 in my boots. They just touch the top of my boots. I wouldn't want them hanging to far over my shoes (tripping hazard). Try on the 40's and see what happens. Go there with your cutting shoes/boots on and go from there.


----------



## 'bert (Oct 25, 2010)

How about we see a picture of this "no spill" gas can?  I have not heard about these.  How does it differ from a normal jerry can?


----------



## SPED (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks FireAnt, sounds like the 36's are what I want, and the 40's may drag.

The no spill containers are pretty cool, on my last camping trip I saw my brother's buddy use one and was pretty impressed.  They use a thumb button to start the flow so you can actually get it in place without having to rush and spill gas all over.  They are definitely pricey, but I figure it should last me a whole lotta years.

http://www.nospill.com/index.php


----------



## ChillyGator (Oct 25, 2010)

The 36" chaps seemed short to me .....I'm 6'2" with 32" inseam and the 40" chaps are not too long (i did have to get the belt 'extension'  :red: )


----------



## TreePointer (Oct 25, 2010)

Chaps are measured differently than pants.  If you look on the manufacturer's website, you will see that they are measured from the belt usually to the instep.  *THIS IS NOT THE SAME MEASUREMENT AS AN INSEAM.*

Stihl excerpt:



> NOTE: Chaps are measured by overall length from the waist down. All chaps have a tough outer shell of oil/water-resistant nylon treated with rain/stain repellent.


http://www.stihlusa.com/apparel/chain-saw-protective-wrap-around-chaps.html

Labonville excerpt:



> **IMPORTANT NOTICE***
> Sizing - Chap length is not the same as your pants length. It is not measured by your Inseam. Chaps are sized by overall length. To calculate your overall length measure from your waist (where you would wear your belt) to the top of your foot or your instep.


http://www.labonville.com/shop/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=6&idcategory=250

I'm 6'0" and measure 39.5' from top of belt to instep.  36" chaps are too short.  40" chaps are perfect.


----------



## thinkxingu (Oct 25, 2010)

I prefer chaps being long enough to cover at least the top of my boots--certainly not so short as to leave my ankles or shins unprotected.

S


----------



## SPED (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks gator that's a big help to see someone close to my height and what they are using.

Treepointer, thanks for the info that's perfect now I have something to actually measure, starting to sound like maybe I'll need the 40's.


----------

